# bushing kits



## silviaS13honey (Jun 1, 2004)

what bushings do most ppl prefer? my front is feeling weird and making sounds, what would yall prefer? if anythign, i just wanna get bushings all around my car, anyone know of a site that's cheap. 


thanks
:kiss:


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

polyurithan bushings are the best, I say get under your car and check all of them, don't change what doesn't need to be changed. Bushings are not always cheap. Also make sure you know what ur getting into sometimes bolts don't come off once there old and rusty, be prepaired to have to get it torched. I put my rear tie bar in my car this week and we had to torch the sh!t out of the bolts to get them loose.


----------



## delinquentracer (May 26, 2004)

schebs240 said:


> polyurithan bushings are the best, I say get under your car and check all of them, don't change what doesn't need to be changed. Bushings are not always cheap. Also make sure you know what ur getting into sometimes bolts don't come off once there old and rusty, be prepaired to have to get it torched. I put my rear tie bar in my car this week and we had to torch the sh!t out of the bolts to get them loose.



Not Neccesarily..

Get an Energy Suspension Bushing Kit.
It replaces all the major bushings in the car with Polyurethane ones.
The bolts will be ok to get off, but the hard part will be some of the bushings...
to take out some of them, you will have to torch them out..
The only other hard ones are the Tension rod bushings...

But it is worth it...
I did the front bushings and part of the rear..

It made a nice difference..
Less body roll, more stiffness, More road feel/controll...
It was worth the $115 for the kit..
Thats not a lot of money for bushings...

and plus... you wont get them cheaper than that..
You cant be cheap with car parts..if you want quality..

Courtesy Nissan has them the cheapest ive seen around..
www.Courtesyparts.com $112.00

if you decide to do it, and need help or info then feel free to ask..


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hahah that dude was banned....


----------

